# Anyone tried Fluanxol?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I have been perscribed by my doctor, Fluanxol in 500mcg tablets. I have very scared of taking medication and he recommened that I should take one when I am having a 'moment'. Which I have been doing, but the dont reduce my DP/DR they just make me feel relaxed. Am I taking too little. Any one else got involved in this? In the U.S. it might be under another name.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I used to be on the injection form of this medication called depixol (flupenthixol). It is used as an antipsychotic at higher doses but at low doses it is used as an antidperessant and anxiolytic.

When I was given the 3mg yellow tablets as a supplement they didn't help with dp/dr either but do have an alerting effect.


----------

